# help id these peac0cks please



## pullins125 (Mar 17, 2008)

i know they are peac0cks but not sure what type. sorry the pics are kinda bad


----------



## pullins125 (Mar 17, 2008)

i think the one on the left is a flametail can anybody tell if i right or not. and no idea bout the one on the right


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

the one on top to the right resembles a flametail. 

Other would say some sort of german strain hard to tell if can get a better picture.


----------

